# Incubator temperature drop (5deg cel) after egg collection



## tulipa (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi, 

I am new to FF and thankfull that it is here.

I am very much devistated! Just found out that the incubator in which my eggs are carried to liverpool hospital for fertilization was somehow switched off...and there was a temperature drop 5 degrees celsius.

I ony had 5 eggs and probably will not have anothe chance of IVF due to my age!

Do you think they are all gone, is there any chace? Has anyone heard of a similar situation? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

how horrendous for you- there are alarms on these things if there are power problems. HFEA inspect clinics yearly to ensure that their safety mechanisms are in place, it might be worth ringing them to ask for advice and report the problem.

I really hope that you embryos are ok- surely if something goes a miss then the clinic will be obliged to cycle you again but there are no guarantees etc

L x


----------



## tulipa (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi JJ1,
Last few days have been too stressfull, I could not bring myself to write about it. Thank you very much for your reply. 
After the EC day, nurses phoned to tell me that the data logger in the incubator was showing perfect 36.5 degC all through the jurney! However, liverpool hospt. reported the incubator to be displaying 32degC at the time they received it. My DH says alarm never went off on the way to liverpool, but did on the way back when it dropped below 30! -it was empty and not connected to car ofcourse-
Either the data logger or the incubator display are faulty!

I spoke to hfea as you suggested. They asked me to put it in writing.


Both liverpool and leighton said they'll try to find out what has happened. I had to be a bit insistent!

Today, I had ET. 2 of my eggs made it as 6 cell, fairly fragmented embryos. I am trying to stay +ve.
Txx


----------

